# Bergbau ab 450



## dope-walker (14. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe nun endlich Bergbau auf 450 aber nun kann mir weder der lerer in sturmwind, Shattrath, Valianzfest oder der in Valgarde was neues lernen  bin lvl 72! woran liegt das oder bin ch einfach bei den falschen gewesen???

bitte helft mir!!

mfg


----------



## Numbe (14. März 2013)

Jetzt logge ich mich doch tatsächlich deswegen ein.

1. Zwei Sekunden Googlen: http://www.wowberufeguide.de/bergbau-guide.html

2. Du bist level 72.- 'Erhabener Großmeister' kann man jedoch erst mit 75 lernen.

LG


----------



## dope-walker (14. März 2013)

Vielen Herzlichen dank!
Jetz eknn ich mich aus


----------



## Dagonzo (14. März 2013)

Beim Bergbaulehrer, wie bei jeden anderen Lehrer auch, steht doch schon was für Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen, um weiter lernen zu können.


----------



## dope-walker (17. März 2013)

So mitlerweile bin ich lvl 78 wenn ich zu einem lehrer geht steht einzig und alleine Berbaugroßmeister und das ist bereits bekannt!! und wenn da mehr stehen würde hätte ich nicht gefragt weil lesen kann ich selber auch!
Ich hab keine ahnung woran das liegen könnte! wisst ihr es??

lg


----------



## Xidish (17. März 2013)

@ dope-walker 

Kannst Du denn bereits Titan & Titanstahl verhütten?
Das Nächste kannst Du dann erst ab 475 verhütten -> Elementium.


----------



## dope-walker (17. März 2013)

Jap kann beides verhüten aber ich skill dadurch nicht wieder!


----------



## Dark_Lady (17. März 2013)

Du müsstest über den Abbau der Nordend-Erze skillen können.


----------



## dope-walker (17. März 2013)

nein erhöt sich leider nicht bekomm aber dafür jede menge eps im schnitt um die 1.000


----------



## Xidish (17. März 2013)

Ab 450 kannst Du skillen, wenn Du in Nordend Titan abbaust, was mühsam ist, wegen nur weniger Vorkommen.
Viel eher skillen kannst Du mit den Erzen Obsidium und Elementium durch das AddOn Cataclysm.

Wenn Dir Dein Char-Level für die Cataclysmgebiete noch zu gering erscheint - mußt Du halt erst noch leveln.
Du kannst natürlich auch die Gegenden Hyjal, Uldum und das Schattenhochland auf Erzsuche abfliegen.

Tip gelöscht - wegen Link u.a. zu Goldsellerangeboten auf der Seite.

Danke @ Dagonzo für den Hinweis (hatte das doch dieses Mal glatt übersehen. )


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2013)

Ins korrekte Unterforum verschoben


----------

